
Podil - Youtube search app - gduplessy
http://podil.heroku.com/
======
gduplessy
I built this back in January, and would love some feedback. It used to have
lyrics, until MusixMatch yanked me out of their system :). If anyone knows of
a good alternative lyrics API, I would be very grateful!

Thanks for the comments.

P.S: My original write up is at: <http://gduplessy.com/2011/01/08/introducing-
podil-.html>

------
wicknicks
Its cool. Can you bring out entire discographies of artists? That would be
something I'd totally use!

~~~
gduplessy
On the same page as the video? Sounds doable! :)

Thanks for the comment!

